# Blacked out Lights



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone know where to get blacked out lights like this for a 745?


----------



## lexball50 (Mar 20, 2007)

Also does anyone know if they have any other front grilles for sale for the 745? Thanks


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Tail lights can be painted (sprayed).
Front grille - ebay has them all black.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

GO WWW.STICKERCITY.COM 
THEYLL HAVE THE BLACK LIGHT SCREEN


----------



## jcarey (May 15, 2002)

*Tailight Tinting Film*



lexball50 said:


> Anyone know where to get blacked out lights like this for a 745?


I used the tint film from StickerCity.com to tint the tail lights that are mounted to the rear deck lid. See the attached photo


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Mine are painted.....


----------



## redmoe77 (Jan 1, 2007)

j carey...

how difficult was it to install? any issues with bubbling or your normal tint problems? is it easy to remove if you do not like it? 

thanks


----------



## jcarey (May 15, 2002)

redmoe77 said:


> j carey...
> 
> how difficult was it to install? any issues with bubbling or your normal tint problems? is it easy to remove if you do not like it?
> 
> thanks


They were relatively easy to install and the web page where I bought the tint film said you can remvoe it with a heat gun and some special releasing spray. I don't know what's in the releaseing spray but I made by own application spray mixing 50%/50% water with isopropyl alcohol to apply the film and used an old credit card as an applicator and my fingers to smooth out the wrinkles and press the bubbles out. The remaining bubbles slowly disappeared after a few days.


----------



## jcarey (May 15, 2002)

Looks really nice! Did you spray them yourself or have it done at a shop? What brand material did you use? 


SevenMan said:


> Mine are painted.....


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sevenman-Love the bodykit


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Window tint spray paint, found at your local autoparts store


----------

